# WTB: HDTV PVR not dish or direct



## speedlaw (Oct 18, 2006)

All:

I would like to buy one of the following HDTV PVR's, all of which are currently "discontinued". I just want to time shift some HDTV, but this appears to be difficult. My VCR does not cut it when blown up to the big screen, and I don't have the Linux savvy to use MythTV.

Sony DHG HDD 250, or DHG HDD 500
LG LST 3410A, or Zenith HDR 230

If you have one of these, working, to sell, please email me at [email protected]

I really don't need Dish HD, and don't want to spend $500 per year to time shift Desperate Housewives for my XYL.

Thanks ! 
Casey


----------



## speedlaw (Oct 18, 2006)

speedlaw said:


> All:
> 
> I would like to buy one of the following HDTV PVR's, all of which are currently "discontinued". I just want to time shift some HDTV, but this appears to be difficult. My VCR does not cut it when blown up to the big screen, and I don't have the Linux savvy to use MythTV.
> 
> ...


Got a Sony HDD250 from the Sony Outlet Store in Woodbury, NY. There are still a few left.....


----------

